# Need Help With Retrofits



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

Alright... so Im trying to get these retrofits done. I had to redo them from the P.O. because they were a total hack job. 

Anyways, im having a HELL of a time trying to locate that PVC fitting that will mount the projector. I went to home depot and they didn't have anything there that looked even remotely close to that. Does anyone know where to locate one?

Also, whats the opinion on fusor vs JB weld? Ive heard that JB weld fails after a while so I would prefer that i go with the option that WONT fail on me. 

I may have a few other questions but these are most pressing to get this project moving

thanks!


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

Sounds like you are referring to an abs flush bushing. They can be found at Home Depot and Lowes in the plumbing department. The size you need depends on the projector.

Home Depot 3" flush bushing

Regarding JB weld and Fusor....I've only used Fusor and will continue to do so. However, I know a few people that have used JB weld with success. I have yet to see JB weld fail in a retrofit. 
Regardless, I like Fusor much better. I feel that it's a better product for the application....although it is way more expensive and rarely available locally.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

as long as the surface is clean, JB weld will not fail under normal circumstances.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

alright. Ive just heard that JB weld will crack over time. Ive also been recommended steel epoxy. anyone know where to get steel epoxy?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Get some Fusor 141.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

where can I get these things? I got JB weld, but if theres a better option, id like to go with it as long as its easily obtained and won't set me back hugely in my wallet


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Any automotive paint store, NOT autozone, advanced auto, etc.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

im sorry if I come off as stupid, but I have no idea where any place like that is. 

right now my list of possible products is:

JB Weld
Steel Epoxy
Fusor

I already have JB weld, but don't know where i can get the others. I have also heard fusor is pretty expensive in comparison to the other 2... and I am trying not to break the bank with this project.


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

You might not be able to find Fusor in your area. An auto body paint and supply store would be your best bet. If you want to use Fusor, I would just order it online. I order from here:

http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/lord-fusor-extreme-bumper-repair-adhesive-super-fast-p-15949.aspx

You also need a dual cartridge caulk gun if you dont already have one. 

I'm not sure about steel epoxy, but Lowes has pretty big selection of epoxy. I bought some plastic epoxy there last summer to glue magnets to the back of a bumper....worked great and still holding up.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

leftside said:


> You might not be able to find Fusor in your area. An auto body paint and supply store would be your best bet. If you want to use Fusor, I would just order it online. I order from here:
> 
> http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/lord-fusor-extreme-bumper-repair-adhesive-super-fast-p-15949.aspx
> 
> ...


thanks for the info. Im going to be making yet another trip to Lowes/Home Depot as I found the PVC reducers I bought wont work with the FX-R projectors. I remember that display of all the epoxies they have... and saw metal epoxies, but none were labeled as "steel epoxy".. but ill take another look tonight. 

remember the epoxy wont be subjected to direct weather condition - it'll be inside the headlight thats sealed from the elements. all itll deal with is the temperatures.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alpha_omega said:


> alright. Ive just heard that JB weld will crack over time. Ive also been recommended steel epoxy. anyone know where to get steel epoxy?


JB weld is steel epoxy :facepalm:


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks.


----------

